# Chagrin report + combat fishing



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Water is beautiful today on the chagrin. I landed 2 fish ohio steelhead (over 28inches) yesterday and today. (no pics my hands were numb) Swinging a chartreuse and brown rapala crank, nice and slow ticking bottom. I forget the model. Fletcher Shryock kale trebles and 10lb standard power pro, direct connection with a snap. I love using braid with a direct connection for steelhead. One added bonus, is for those jerks that want to stand 5 feet from me and blatantly cast on top of me, or the guys across the bank, casting right at my feet, I will snag and take your gear from you and you can enjoy re tying. Some of you (especially the idiots I saw hiking steelhead into the water like footballs and punting them also, all while laughing and yelling) haven't learned any manners, I will call you out on the water. Have a nice day!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

What purpose does it serve to punt any fish back in to the water? I have seen this before and it really pisses me off!! Here I am working every damn day and hope I get to go out fishing on my day off just for a chance to catch a fish. And here you have some yahoos destroying fish.... just my 2 cents but damn that gets blood going


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice catch and interesting way to catch them, never thought to try that technique and sounds like it payed off. The lure might be a rapala dt thug, just a guess. Ive never seen any disrepectful person punt a fish before, that is seriously messed up. Especially a nice game fish like a steelhead.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Several years ago, I observed rather close to me, a rickity, "older" gent in hip boots(who was afraid to go more than a few feet into the water) repeatedly catching steelies below the old Daniels dam at the first riffle. He was throwing a Prince nympth on a light "spinning rod"! He had no net so he'd horse them up near the edge then boot them several feet up onto the rocks and gravel shore, unhook them, then boot them a few times back in! After a couple, I asked him if he didn't think that was likely killing the fish! He just "snickered" and mumbled something about "they're tougher than most people think"!! I told him they were probably dropping back into the high-wall hole and dieing later. He just snickered again and did it once again. Since I was the only one near him, I moved farther upstream secretly hoping he'd loose footing and take a swim-leaving me to decide if I really wanted to go back down there and pull his sorry butt out!


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

chrisrf815 said:


> Nice catch and interesting way to catch them, never thought to try that technique and sounds like it payed off. The lure might be a rapala dt thug, just a guess. Ive never seen any disrepectful person punt a fish before, that is seriously messed up. Especially a nice game fish like a steelhead.


You should try it sometime. In the spring, I annihilated steelhead on cranks/jerkbaits. The biggest steelhead I've ever caught, was early last month, on a lipless crank. The strikes are insane and seeing that bright chartreuse crank in their mouth is awesome.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

When you guys are fishing jerkbaits are you actually jerking it and letting it pause like you would for bass?


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

KTkiff said:


> When you guys are fishing jerkbaits are you actually jerking it and letting it pause like you would for bass?[/QUO I





KTkiff said:


> When you guys are fishing jerkbaits are you actually jerking it and letting it pause like you would for bass?[/QUOTE
> (In colder weather) Once the bait is on the bottom I almost do nothing but let the natural action work in the current, just ticking the rocks. Every so often I will mix in some gentle pops. when the weather is warmer in the fall/spring. I will swing more active lures like lipless cranks and squarbills, I really let them sit there and pump away as long as I can. Steelhead hit them with a vengeance.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Dude, blaze orange jacket guy with Simms gear. You are a tool. This guy walked right in front of a guy drift fishing the opposite bank from me, walked in front and stood there like the other guy wasn't even there SMH. Just like if you cut in line in front of somebody at the store. He drifted his line literally right on top of the other guy(snagging him multiple times) who was just chillin'. Him and his BF walked 100 yards away, up stream, saw me and another guy catching and walked back and started molesting us with their presence. I'm not shocked by this stuff, this isn't my first rodeo but my god if you want to see some tool boxes, chagrin river park is the place they like to congregate. You're lucky giant polish dude was fishing my side of the bank, he was ready to tear you a knew one.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's too bad. That's why I quit fishing the Rocky years back.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like he/they are still out there doing their "thang!" Bad thing is, they're on every stream, acting like they own it! Ahos!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Theres all types. From newbies to veteran steelie anglers. Had a pinner last week on the Rocky scramble to cut me off from fishing a good run. So i just stood there and staired directly at him from the bank for awhile making the situtaion really uncomfortable, lol. At this point in my experience i just leave and find another spot but sometimes i def let them know of my displeasure. Most guys will leave if ya call them out but there's those stubborn ones and some guys just dont know fishing etiquette ( the newbs). My reaction gen depends on the skill level of angler and the individuals attitude.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Fish were hitting HARD today. Went down at the last 1/2 hour of daylight and landed a nice female, nice n' thick, hard fighter. Other guy's were catching too. One of my last casts, I had a massive hit, screamed drag and came off. It's getting crispy out there. I was swinging an old, tarnished, silver blue fox super vibrax.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Good last 2 days on the Chag. I had a real nice greenback buck come off sadly. I fished another hour intensely, while freezing cold near dark, about to give up but I wanted another bite bad, then got slammed. Hardest fighting steelhead I think I've ever had on. It took 5 blistering runs, just screaming drag. I never saw the fish until the final minute of the fight. Turned out to be a 29 inch THICK hen, just an eyelash under the 30 inch mark. Not sure on the weight but she had some size to her. Today, early morning, landed 3 decent steelies and a big sucker in about 25 minutes time, then the bite turned off for me. Other guys weren't catching either, (while they were casting right on top of me). All fish caught on a beat up 2 season old 1/4 ounce blue fox super vibrax, swinging it low and sloooooow, with a single hook set up, blue and silver color. 10lb power pro braid to barrel swivel, with a Palomar knot. Rod used was a 7 ft medium ugly stik elite (great steelhead rod BTW), Lew's carbon fire 300 size spinning reel.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Tio said:


> View attachment 285777
> View attachment 285779


Sorry for the poor quality pics


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Couple big subs there Tio nicely done. They need a bath though


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope you kept them after the mud bath. You carry a casting and a spinning rod I see , nice fish though. The mild weather we’re having should make some good fishing now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

snag said:


> Hope you kept them after the mud bath. You carry a casting and a spinning rod I see , nice fish though. The mild weather we’re having should make some good fishing now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave them to a friend who wanted them. He traded me some cleos. I try my best to take care of the fish. sometimes It's hard to snap a pic of a giant thrashing steelhead on a treacherous bank. I vary rarely kill a fish, if I do, it goes to good use.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Snag, Yes, at times I use casting gear on steelhead. It just depends on the situation and my mood. I find it easier on my wrists and elbow if I use my casting rods some days. The fight on casting gear is a nice tug of war.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I know those mud banks are hard to fish from, it’s always in a bad area to take a pic without dropping your phone in the drink. Casting reels are nice to use if you can chuck a small spoon with them. Good trade for fish, nothing wrong in my book, good in a smoker to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

